# need help with food



## poo lover (Nov 7, 2012)

Kruz has had food problems since we got him chicken is the big one have been feeding raw for a long time but trouble with reliable sources in the budget. Has anyone had and experince with costco's grain free samlmon and sweet potato?


----------



## poo lover (Nov 7, 2012)

Costco dog food kibble has anyone used or know anything about ther than it rate 4 star and is made by diamond foods half the price of acana but have to feed more vet said it was ok but looking for spoo advice?:alberteinstein::alberteinstein:


----------



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

A lot of people successfully feed their dogs the cosco brand food in my area. I think the only downside to it is that it smells really bad, and the dogs I know who eat it have very stinky breath/poo. 

I only think it's because of the food, it could be other reasons, but it usually is the food for these types of things.

If you're in a tight spot, I'd say do it. Lifetime also makes a really affordable food, I am not sure if it's better.


----------



## poo lover (Nov 7, 2012)

Justcame back from vets and he has sugested CANINE CAVIAR has anyone heard of this food????
My poor boy needed a shot he is so itch and shaking his head again just when we think we got it beat here we go again.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Sunny's breeder had used one of the Kirkland kibbles in Canada and she said it worked well for her (she also adds raw I believe). Anyway, for some reason the Canadian formula is different form the U.S. one, as I originally told her I would never feed a Kirkland kibble purchased here. I did end up with Acana Regional Wild Prairie for my Sunny, who also gets some raw, and she said it is pretty close to what he had gotten in Canada and honestly, he does best on it. And, I tried every imaginable kibble and it took me forever to land on Acana. Good luck.


----------

